# 28 Weeks--Feeling Extreme Pressure



## emmasmommy

Hello everyone,
I am 28 weeks pregnant with twins. Until yesterday I was feeling great, able to walk around easily and not really uncomfortable. However, now I have such and extreme pressure in my vaginal area, it is sooo uncomfortable. I feel like I have to bend over while walking just to take some of the weight off because the pressure is so much. Did anyone else feel like this at all? If so, what did you do about it? And now because of this pressure, i have to pee like ALL the time, even if there is just a dribble in there. 
Looking forward to some advice from ladies who have been there:)
Thank you! 
Tabby


----------



## malpal

Yes hun and it hasn't really gone away. Some days are worse than others in that i feel like twin 1 will just fall out the pressure is that bad, and other days don't seem that bad. I do find if i've had a hectic day the day before and done alot of walking etc that the next day will be one where i struggle to stand let alone walk. 
Not sure if it's your bodies way of saying slow down. Rest up and take care xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi there. I can offer some advice hun.

I have incompetent cervix and a cervical stitch in place for this twin pregnancy, and I have felt varying degrees of pressure since 10wks!! However, it has had nothing to do with my cervix, because despite being unable to walk around because of it, my cervix has stayed closed.

I made panic visits to the delivery suite, and was told repeatedly that with twins you can feel this way, and it can be harmless. Some days I still have to walk doubled over because babies have shifted and are putting more pressure on my bladder - it aches and I need to pee there and then :blush:

The only thing I would say to you is it might be worth getting checked out because this is a sudden change for you, whereas I had it all the way thru. Any increased vaginal pressure should be looked at as a precaution. THis is not to say that there is anything untoward, but it's better to be safe than sorry hun.

In my last pregnancy, when my daughter came at 24wks, all I had was a bulging, downward pressure in my undercarriage. I had dilated unfortunately :nope: This is rare hun, but any changes of this kind should be checked. 

Assuming all is well, twin pregnancy is sooo different to a singleton. At 10-22wks I had awful pressure in my back passage, from 22wks on I had pressure down below, and now I just ache everywhere :winkwink: I have been convinced all the way thru that I am going into labour, and yet here I am at almost 37wks.

Good luck, and perhaps give your hospital a call :hugs:


----------



## Kitty23

aww poor you. I used to have the terrible pressure to, like Malpal says just rest up more. And god I don't miss the having to pee all the time lol! 
Also your names Tabby to! I've never met another Tabby lol :happydance: xxx


----------



## emmasmommy

Thanks for the reasurance everyone:) I am scheduled to see the doctor today for my rhogam injection anyways, so i will bring it up with her this afternoon. You are right, it is definatley worth checking out --just to make sure everything is ok. 
Kitty 23--- you are a tabby as well? I have only ever met one other Tabatha /Tabitha before!


----------



## Laura2919

I was like that!! Its just comes on all of a sudden. xx


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh ouch the memories!!! for me it was when Fynn was engaging the pain was unreal!!! When I stood up the dragging was awful!!

Much love to you its all worth it in the end (she says just going up to a grizzly fynn for the millionth time since 7pm lol)


----------

